# It's Buckboard Bacon Time - NEPAS way! SLICED AND PACKAGED



## smokinhusker (Jun 13, 2012)

Time to make some Buckboard Bacon! 

Bone in pork butt approximately 9 lbs.








Boned it and weighed it - 8.25 lbs total







Cut it into 2 pieces - 1 weighing 4.50 lbs, the other 3.75 lbs. Measured my dry cure and rubbed them down. Into a resealable plastic bag and into the fridge to do their thing for the next 14 days. 







Took them out this morning and did a couple of hours cold water soaking. Set them up in front of a fan to dry a little.

Brushed one side of the largest one with maple syrup, then rolled, tied and brushed with more maple syrup. (I saw a thread that Rick (NEPAS) posted and he had tied one of his up nice and neat and I really like the way the slices turned out - Thank you Rick for the idea!). Yeah I know the tied one isn't the prettiest, but hey it was my first time tying one and I think I did a pretty good job.

Left the smaller one flat and brushed it all over with molasses.







Put the flat on the top shelf and hung the tied one from the rack in the MES 40, preheated to 100* (it was chilly here this morning around 40*), then turned it off with no smoke and left for 1 hour to dry a bit more. After an hour I started the smoke, using Maple, Apple and a bit of Hickory. Once the sun got going the temp is holding steady around 80* in the cabinet. Just going to let it do it's thing for the next few hours.

See you all in a bit!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds like it will be great! 'Bout to be too hot for bacon down here.

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 13, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> Sounds like it will be great! 'Bout to be too hot for bacon down here.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! Yep I'm sure it is in MS, not quite summer here yet. Night temps are still dropping to mid 30's to low 40's and I'm up early to catch those cool temps. If it warms up too much I'll pop some ice in there.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh ya that is looking good


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Lookin' good!!!!

I tie mine up nice and meat too.....







~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Gary!


Scarbelly said:


> Oh ya that is looking good


Thank you Martin! Wow that looks perfect! Wish mine was that nice looking, but I'll keep practicing. Is that belly bacon or buckboard? 


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Lookin' good!!!!
> 
> I tie mine up nice and meat too.....
> 
> ...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I always called it Poor Man's Bacon, it's essentially the same a buckboard, it's from the shoulder.


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmmm, I'll have to a shoulder next time I make it. Yours looks so good.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 14, 2012)

The buckboard bacon is all done cold smoking. I did have to put some ice in the smoker to bring the temp back down late in the afternoon. Then we had a wanna be thunderstorm blow in for a couple hours - wind and thunder - NO RAIN - which we desperately need. Smoked for 14 hours with primarily maple, with some apple and hickory.

Molasses brushed one







And the not so prettily tied one brushed with maple syrup







They are in the fridge now to mellow a week or two!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 15, 2012)

As a relative newbie to this thread, I'm inspired by all of the memebers' experience and knowledge which led me to my first buckboard bacon trial.  Results: Amazing!!!  Thanks to all who contribute with their insight!!!

cured and ready for the smoker:







smoked and ready for the slicer:







sliced and ready for my belly:







Cheers and Happy Father's day to all the Dads this weekend!!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

Molasses Glazed Flat Sliced and Packaged













The rolled and tied Maple Glazed sliced and packaged













Thanks for looking and thanks Rick and all for the inspiration to try the trussed one!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice Job Husker! I haven't tried BBB yet but I will and I really like the way the rolled one came out looking - pretty cool! Do find much taste difference between BBB & PBB?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks REAL tasty!!!!!



~Martin


----------



## rondewriver (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks great. Thanks for all the good pics.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 19, 2012)

jfsjazz said:


> As a relative newbie to this thread, I'm inspired by all of the memebers' experience and knowledge which led me to my first buckboard bacon trial.  Results: Amazing!!!  Thanks to all who contribute with their insight!!!
> 
> Cheers and Happy Father's day to all the Dads this weekend!!!!!


Nice Job jfsjazz, this site is amazing and it looks like you're enjoying it!  You should start a new thread and tell us more about your BB journey and share some more pics. It's best to go that route because then all of the members can focus just on your experience and not two or three in the same thread.


> Originally Posted by *SmokinHusker*   (I saw a thread that Rick (NEPAS) posted and he had tied one of his up nice and neat and I really like the way the slices turned out - Thank you Rick for the idea!).


Husker, can you post NEPAS link for me if you have it handy.. or I can keep sifting through search results.. I just like to see how different people progress recipes and this one I'm interested in!


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 19, 2012)

LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!


----------



## couger78 (Jun 19, 2012)

Outstanding job! That really looks delicious!







Kevin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you! I can't really tell much difference between the two. Here's the link to Rick's: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118972/bbb-time

Rick's and the Martin's pic he posted here are rolled and tied much better than mine! But I like the idea that the rolled one will fit better on a BLT!


thoseguys26 said:


> Nice Job Husker! I haven't tried BBB yet but I will and I really like the way the rolled one came out looking - pretty cool! Do find much taste difference between BBB & PBB?


Thank you Martin. Not as pretty as yours but I'll keep practicing!


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks REAL tasty!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks Ron!


rondewriver said:


> Looks great. Thanks for all the good pics.


Many thanks!


jrod62 said:


> LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!


Thank you! I did fry a couple thin sliced one and tasted great!


Couger78 said:


> Outstanding job! That really looks delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice Job! It's not that hard to make, is it! But like Thoseguys mentioned, you'd get more exposure and responses if you post it on your own thread and besides, you did a fantastic job and should get the kudos for it!


jfsjazz said:


> As a relative newbie to this thread, I'm inspired by all of the memebers' experience and knowledge which led me to my first buckboard bacon trial.  Results: Amazing!!!  Thanks to all who contribute with their insight!!!
> 
> cured and ready for the smoker:
> 
> ...


----------



## desertlites (Jun 19, 2012)

Good looking bacon Ma'am, I have been saying for years how simple it is to do our own bacon and quit spending the high price at the stores, well unless I'm making ABT's than I do buy the cheap stuff. Glad to have Yet another bacon maker on board.


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 20, 2012)

OK good advice; will do next time; hope I didn't jock SmokinHusker's postings too much.  A newbie senior moment.............


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2012)

jfsjazz said:


> OK good advice; will do next time; hope I didn't jock SmokinHusker's postings too much.  A newbie senior moment.............


Hey it's all good and no problem! Just wanted to let you know that starting your own threads will give you the credit you are due!!! 

What part of Ohio you from? I grew up near Marietta (SE Ohio)


----------



## sam3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Excellent job. This is on my list of things to try.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2012)

sam3 said:


> Excellent job. This is on my list of things to try.


Thanks Sam. BBB is pretty easy to make, as is belly bacon, but it's harder for me to get bellies.


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 20, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Hey it's all good and no problem! Just wanted to let you know that starting your own threads will give you the credit you are due!!!
> 
> What part of Ohio you from? I grew up near Marietta (SE Ohio)


I grew up in Cleveland, but have spent the last 32 years in Canton.  The Marietta area has some of the finest motorcycling roads around; beautiful area!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome! Yep it does but I left there at the ripe old age of 20 and have only been back for short visits. Married an Army servicemember and I've lived every where and no where!


----------



## spuds (Jun 29, 2012)

I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has ever posted re BBB,Ive read every thread and have made AWESOME bacon and hope to never go back to store bought again,thank you everyone!!


----------

